# "Le Barge", Rotherham, Mar 09



## Locksley (Mar 15, 2009)

Something else we stumbled across whilst wandering around Rotherham. 

Can't find any info on this place, why or when it closed is a mystery, though it's not been closed long.

The first view of it from down the canal







We were rather intrigued at this point






I'm loving how the "Watch this space" sign is listing at almost the same angle as the barge lol






Noticing one of the windows was missing, I just had to take a gander. Damn thing was like the Marie Celeste, bottles and glasses were just left on the bar (how they hadn't slid off is still puzzling me. Guess the bar must be sticky lol)






This pleasure boat was moored right next to it which also seemed to be abandoned. Strange thing is, there's still signs for both the pub and pleasure cruises just at the top of the road






If anyone can shed any light on this place it would be much appreciated, I'd love to know what happened to it. Cheers.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2009)

Locksley said:


> I'm loving how the "Watch this space" sign is listing at almost the same angle as the barge lol..



 I like that! 
Nice looking building and great-looking craft...beautiful setting too.
Nice find, Locksley.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 15, 2009)

tis mine, im going to drain the canal and claim it lies on a tidal plane so can supposedly claim it for myself 


looks like fun, were you not tempted to jump on board?

the please cruise may have just shut for winter months???


----------



## Locksley (Mar 25, 2009)

lol, of course I was tempted! But we were a bit tight for time, and I didn't want to get wet


----------



## jonney (Mar 27, 2009)

Women drivers eh. cannot park a bloody thing.


----------



## Markybaby (May 29, 2009)

Ok, you wanted to know why it was abandoned

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/localnews/30000-drug-haul-revealed-as.3850799.jp


----------



## DJ Support (Jun 26, 2009)

Markybaby said:


> Ok, you wanted to know why it was abandoned
> 
> http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/localnews/30000-drug-haul-revealed-as.3850799.jp



Lol................


----------



## Locksley (Jun 27, 2009)

Markybaby said:


> Ok, you wanted to know why it was abandoned
> 
> http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/localnews/30000-drug-haul-revealed-as.3850799.jp



Hah, pwned.


----------



## h373n (Jul 27, 2009)

*such a shame*

i've been tryin to find out what happened to this place for a long time. 
I used to work there both when it was Beaujangles and Le Barge. 
It was a fantastic place. 
I certainly hope its not the end....


----------



## Locksley (Sep 14, 2011)

*"Le Barge" UPDATE, Rotherham, Aug 2011*

Wasn't entirely sure if this was the right place to post this, apologies if not.

Just a wee update on [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9631"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9631[/ame] The place has now been torched.
















Accident? Arson? Insurance job? who knows... shame really.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 14, 2011)

Personally I would have posted it as a reply to the previous thread

I think this falls into the same sort of category as posting pics of a derelict/abandoned cars

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286[/ame]


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Personally I would have posted it as a reply to the previous thread



Kinda hard to do when the previous thread is closed... 

I've merged them now.


----------

